# Cowboy Beans/Blazing Saddles



## sw2geeks (Jan 22, 2013)

Was finally able to get some fart humor in the paper today with a story on making Cowboy Beans.

Here is a link to the story. 

And here are a few pics.












I add kombu to make the beans less gassy. 





Still on my cleaver kick.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## steeley (Jan 22, 2013)

Epazote is a Carminative also .


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks great, I've saved the link and will definately make this when our weather cools down a bit! Cool tip about the konbu too


----------



## jmforge (Jan 22, 2013)

So you managed to create a great looking dish AND put a fart joke on the Star-Telegram website? Double win!!! I have always wondered how long it took the Foley guys to dub that scene where you din't hear them laughing on the tape?


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 23, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me that when Blazing Saddles is on TV they censor the fart sounds from that scene.

You deserve a laurel, and hearty handshake for your accomplishment, sir!


----------



## jmforge (Jan 23, 2013)

Scuse me while I whip this out..................


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work sir.


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 23, 2013)

I The beans look great. Hopefully their not as old as those of us who can remember the humor of the original movie when it hit the theaters...LOL


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 23, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> I The beans look great. Hopefully their not as old as those of us who can remember the humor of the original movie when it hit the theaters...LOL



It's twoo! It's twoo!


----------



## tkern (Jan 23, 2013)

Funniest movie of all time.


----------



## Sambal (Jan 24, 2013)

At a risk of having this thread totally degenerate . . . but in line with the spirit of it:
Why did god make farts smelly? So that the deaf can enjoy them too! 

OK, to compensate for that tasteless lapse, when I was in India I found that cooks there add asafoetida ('hing' in Hindi) to lentil and bean curries. A quarter to half a level teaspoon of 'hing' in the pot brings down the level of flatulence. It works!


----------



## shaneg (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice, what cleaver are you using 1303?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 24, 2013)

shaneg said:


> Nice, what cleaver are you using 1303?



It is a Moritaka that I had custom made.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks tasty. I have a bunch of Rancho Gordo beans that need using, so I might try this out. And nothing says Cowboy more than Kombu AND custom Moritaka cleaver.

Btw, I once heard a doctor talk about farts and he said that we are all cultured from infants to be pleased by them. Gassy infants learn that farting (and burping) relieve gas pressure and make you feel better. Interesting point, and it just takes ridicule in school and dating to change all of that baby learning 

k.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 24, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> ...I have a bunch of Rancho Gordo beans that need using...



Have you used their stuff before? I'm pretty curious about their beans, but the price has scared me away for now. I had some Rancho-Gordo-commissioned heritage corn tortillas made by my favorite Mexican place in SF and they were awesome.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that when Blazing Saddles is on TV they censor the fart sounds from that scene.
> 
> You deserve a laurel, and hearty handshake for your accomplishment, sir!



They censor farting!! are you serious?.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 25, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> They censor farting!! are you serious?.



Quite serious.  They'll show the scene with the cowboys eating beans, but the track with the fart noises is edited out. The scene makes NO sense without them.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 25, 2013)

The mods also censor farting in KKF posts. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 25, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> The mods also censor farting in KKF posts.
> 
> k.



Given the participants, it's probably the only way to have any "real" posts get through!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 25, 2013)

Sambal said:


> OK, to compensate for that tasteless lapse, when I was in India I found that cooks there add asafoetida ('hing' in Hindi) to lentil and bean curries. A quarter to half a level teaspoon of 'hing' in the pot brings down the level of flatulence. It works!



Hmmm....never heard of it being used for that purpose before, that's very interesting. I always heard it was used as a substitute for onions + garlic by Jains b/c they don't eat any vegetables that grow underground.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 25, 2013)

Is the flavor similar to onions/garlic? Could be a nice addition.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 25, 2013)

ummmm...not really, IME. 

It's got a sulfurous flavor...but it's a bit more complicated than that, and depends a little on it being prepared properly. You can find it at most indian grocer (as hing, or asafoetida), and sometimes it's even in the local kroger/safeway/whatever in the baking area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asafoetida

Kind of reminds me of this as well:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kala_Namak


----------



## Sambal (Jan 25, 2013)

I know some vegetarians whose diet excludes all bulbs like garlic and onions who use asafoetida as a (sort of) substitute for garlic. I think it does have somewhat of a garlicky flavour when added to hot oil, less so when added to cooking liquids. If you'd like to try it do remember a little goes a long way. I use just half a teaspoon when I'm cooking dhal or any lentil curry. But that's more for its effect on internal combustion engines than for its flavour!


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 25, 2013)

Interesting note about the coffee.

I've always wondered where the cowboys got beef for their chili. It makes no economic sense they would use fresh beef on a cattle drive. My guess is the chuck wagon cook used jerky or canned meat. Conserving resources like you mention with the coffee. It would be an expensive chili today, but I've wanted to try chili made with jerky instead of roast.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 25, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> ...My guess is the chuck wagon cook used jerky or canned meat. Conserving resources like you mention with the coffee. It would be an expensive chili today, but I've wanted to try chili made with jerky instead of roast.
> 
> -AJ



Now I've got a Carne Seca craving. Time to go digging for recipes...


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 25, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> Interesting note about the coffee.
> 
> I've always wondered where the cowboys got beef for their chili. It makes no economic sense they would use fresh beef on a cattle drive. My guess is the chuck wagon cook used jerky or canned meat. Conserving resources like you mention with the coffee. It would be an expensive chili today, but I've wanted to try chili made with jerky instead of roast.
> 
> -AJ


 Yup, it was a type of jerky...I did some researching a few years back.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, they edited out all the fart references in the version that ran today in the print paper.:eyebrow: They did run it on the second page of the A section. 
I think they will keep it in the the entertainment weekly that we print.


----------

